# Bourbon anyone?



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's a companion to the Scotch thread. Bourbon is my usual libation-straight, no ice, no mixer. what's your favorite? I like Knob Creek or Jim Beam black label personally. Maker's Mark isn't bad, either. For the cheaper ones, hard to beat plain ol' Beam.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not too fussy, but stay away from the real cheap rot gut. I'll drink coffee in the evenings with a shot or 3 in it, sometimes coke and a twist of lime, usually just coke. I haven't had it straight since my young days, passing the bottle around


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Nov 16, 2010)

If you like Makers Mark, give Elijah Craig a try.  Very similar in taste and a few dollars cheaper.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 16, 2010)

Been waiting on this one a long time. EVAN WILLIAM'S baby! Can't hardly get any cheaper. With a little Diet Coke.:
But when using to marinate a select piece of meat, Makers Mark.


----------



## TJay (Nov 16, 2010)

If you ever get a chance to try Buffalo Trace it is excellent!  Unfortunately it isn't available in Georgia.  My stepson bought me some Jack Daniels Single Barrel (I know it's mash not bourbon) for fathers day and i'm still nursing it along, it's really good.  Makers is good and I still like Jim Beam.  Some ice and a splash of water and a good cigar and I'm good to go.


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 16, 2010)

x2 on the single barrel.  when i'm mixin, i prefer evan williams with sprite.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2010)

I quit drinkin' .....


















when they invented a funnel ....


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Nov 16, 2010)

Usually Makers Mark.

I've been away from Beam since a bad experience in college...


----------



## specialk (Nov 16, 2010)

branch & bourbon for me.......jack daniels and water 50/50 mix.....that's all i drink in the way of alcohol...no beer, no wine....just jack & water....


----------



## SneakyOne (Nov 16, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's a companion to the Scotch thread. Bourbon is my usual libation-straight, no ice, no mixer. what's your favorite? I like Knob Creek or Jim Beam black label personally. Maker's Mark isn't bad, either. For the cheaper ones, hard to beat plain ol' Beam.



I Agree^^^


----------



## Jeff1969 (Nov 16, 2010)

Maker's Mark ( I even have a barrel with my Grand-dads name on it through their Ambassador program) is my 1st choice. Then it's Jameson, which is a recent taste acquisition, but it's good.


----------



## coony (Nov 16, 2010)

RED STAG straight up


----------



## BFR300 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ya'll give Evans Williams 1783 a try.  I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

"The Constitution should be taken like mountain whiskey
-- undiluted and untaxed."- Sam Ervin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 16, 2010)

TJay said:


> If you ever get a chance to try Buffalo Trace it is excellent!  Unfortunately it isn't available in Georgia.  My stepson bought me some Jack Daniels Single Barrel (I know it's mash not bourbon) for fathers day and i'm still nursing it along, it's really good.  Makers is good and I still like Jim Beam.  Some ice and a splash of water and a good cigar and I'm good to go.



According to a friend Buffalo Trace is available.  I'll try and get the store info.  Had a black maple hill 16 the other day that I paid entirely too much for but it was good!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2010)

BFR300 said:


> Ya'll give Evans Williams 1783 a try.  I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> 
> "The Constitution should be taken like mountain whiskey
> -- undiluted and untaxed."- Sam Ervin



I'll have to try it. Haven't tried the 1783, but I've drunk a lot of Evan Williams $7.98.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 16, 2010)

Woodford Reserve


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 16, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll have to try it. Haven't tried the 1783, but I've drunk a lot of Evan Williams $7.98.



I sure hope that's the little bottle NCH, $19.99 a half a gallon here.


----------



## GaMudd (Nov 16, 2010)

Knob Creek and a La Aurora Preferido Sapphire cigar are on my agenda this weekend.  Life doesn't get much better!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 16, 2010)

Knob Creek, Blanton's , Bakers, Booker's , Maker's 46, Buffalo Trace, Woodford Reserve are all wonderful.

I like Elijah Craig too.....

On the rocks or with a splash of h20..


----------



## TJay (Nov 16, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> According to a friend Buffalo Trace is available.  I'll try and get the store info.  Had a black maple hill 16 the other day that I paid entirely too much for but it was good!



Man that would be great if there was source here.  I've gotten it in Alabama and I've also purchased it in Colorado.  Somewhere along the line, might have been on the Kentucky forum, I heard it wasn't distributed here>  It's good bourbon.  I have yet to sample the Black Maple Hill but it's on the radar now.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Early Times for Day to Day refreshment. Mix with Ginger ale. Makers Mark when I,m flush with someone else,s money.
 Ain,t to many bad ones I,ve tried, And I,ve tried a bunch.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2010)

I like forty creek n ginger, gentleman jack n ginger and crown n ginger...


----------



## pappabuck (Nov 16, 2010)

jack black straight


----------



## bigsack (Nov 16, 2010)

from the top down: Makers, Woodford reserve, makers 46, beam 7yr, beam, old forester and my rot gut of choice is very old bartons

jack is jack, jack is good, jack has its place.  but jack is not bourbon


----------



## ylhatch (Nov 17, 2010)

wild turkey and sprite,as good as it gets


----------



## Coastie (Nov 17, 2010)

Rebel Yell if you can find it, I've tried many over the years but this one is my personal favorite. Not too pricey and smooth as they come.


----------



## stev (Nov 17, 2010)

Why do folk drink ?


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 17, 2010)

Wild Turkey is usually what's in the cabinet. When I have a special occasion and I have the extra cash, I buy a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20-year-old. Unbelievably smooth and complex bourbon.

P.S. - Jack Daniels is NOT bourbon.

Why do folk drink? Because, they like it. Sorry, my beliefs are different than quite a few of the "Bertha Better-than-yous" that are on this board.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

Elijah Craig,  Evan Williams. ive been in a search for the cheapest bourbon i can find that's worth a drink(censor) so far no luck with the bottom shelf stuff. last bottle had stuff floating in it, but ill probally just stick with the one's above. ill buy jack when im feeling rich.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

stev said:


> Why do folk drink ?



so we can deal with folks who dont.


----------



## stev (Nov 17, 2010)

I must admit im a recovering alcholic of 20 yrs now .And im better then i was .
Condem me for that .so be it .


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 17, 2010)

jack and h2o or makers, and lately wild turkey honey. the honey is kinda sweet but i like it.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 17, 2010)

stev said:


> I must admit im a recovering alcholic of 20 yrs now .And im better then i was .
> Condem me for that .so be it .



congrats!! stay strong bro!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 17, 2010)

stev said:


> I must admit im a recovering alcholic of 20 yrs now .And im better then i was .
> Condem me for that .so be it .



Congrats! 

I dont drink everyday or even every week but i do enjoy having a drink or 10 sometimes.   Some people would call that an alcoholic.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

Am i the only one who find's stev's question trolling? he comes out why do yall drink? only to say he is a recovering alchy? He know's why we drink, so why post in the first place?


----------



## Nitro (Nov 17, 2010)

chainshaw said:


> Wild Turkey is usually what's in the cabinet. When I have a special occasion and I have the extra cash, I buy a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20-year-old. Unbelievably smooth and complex bourbon.



Lawd the Pappy Van Winkle is good stuff. Pricey, but outstanding. 

A tumbler with one cube and sip.. heavenly.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2010)

Maker's Mark is probably my fav, but have tried Knob Creek after some on here mentioned it, it was good too, I enjoy sharing Baldfish's Wild Turkey with him!!


----------



## BoShank (Nov 17, 2010)

Evan Williams normaly.

Jim B for special times.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2010)

Evan Williams is awesome and my favorite drink of any kind mixed with a little coke zero.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2010)

TJay said:


> Man that would be great if there was source here.  I've gotten it in Alabama and I've also purchased it in Colorado.  Somewhere along the line, might have been on the Kentucky forum, I heard it wasn't distributed here>  It's good bourbon.  I have yet to sample the Black Maple Hill but it's on the radar now.



Tower and Green's stores have it in Atlanta.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 17, 2010)

How is the Booker's? Never convinced myself to turn loose of the paper to try a bottle, but if it's made by Beam, gotta be good. I like Wild Turkey, but it don't like me. Only bourbon that'll give me a hangover.


----------



## stev (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont condem folk that drink .Just dont offer me any


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

stev said:


> I dont condem folk that drink .Just dont offer me any



Dude why are you acting like a troll? trolls don't have 12k posts


----------



## neilm (Nov 17, 2010)

*Elmer T. Lee*

whoever mentioned Buffalo Trace. Their master distiller is a 92-year old named Elmer T. Lee and every year they sell a bourbon made by him for him. It's expensive — about $30 a bottle — and I've only found it out West, primarily Colorado but it is without a doubt the smoothest, best tasting bourbon I have ever had. I found out about it when I was on an airplane and someone had left a magazine with a story titled "The Best Bourbon You'll Never Drink." I hoard the stuff every chance I get.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 17, 2010)

neilm said:


> whoever mentioned Buffalo Trace. Their master distiller is a 92-year old named Elmer T. Lee and every year they sell a bourbon made by him for him. It's expensive — about $30 a bottle — and I've only found it out West, primarily Colorado but it is without a doubt the smoothest, best tasting bourbon I have ever had. I found out about it when I was on an airplane and someone had left a magazine with a story titled "The Best Bourbon You'll Never Drink." I hoard the stuff every chance I get.



Thanks for the tip!!!!!!!!

Compared to Pappy VW 20 year old at $70 , that is a deal. I will try to get my hands on some .......

Preciate it!


----------



## stev (Nov 17, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> Dude why are you acting like a troll? trolls don't have 12k posts


Dood, Why do you even say anything at all  630 poster


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 17, 2010)

stev said:


> I must admit im a recovering alcholic of 20 yrs now .And im better then i was .
> Condem me for that .so be it .



I can't condemn you for that. Alcoholism is a tough nut to crack.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Nov 17, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Woodford Reserve


2x on the Woodford Reserve!!


----------



## buckfiddy (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't had a bourbon I haven't liked. Wild Turkey, Jim Beam, Evan Williams. I've never tried Makers Mark but I hear it's good too. I know it's not a bourbon but I also like Jack and Gentlemen Jack. I drink them on the rocks.


----------



## packrat (Nov 17, 2010)

*Cheap*

Talking about cheap, in the 80's we'd buy Lem Motlow or Fightin' Cock. Don't even know if they still exist, I hope not.
Them 2 will get you in trouble. I'm clear of the brown likker now. The stuff gives me baaaaaad indigestion.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 18, 2010)

stev said:


> Dood, Why do you even say anything at all  630 poster



..... ignore button please


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 18, 2010)

packrat said:


> Talking about cheap, in the 80's we'd buy Lem Motlow or Fightin' Cock. Don't even know if they still exist, I hope not.
> Them 2 will get you in trouble. I'm clear of the brown likker now. The stuff gives me baaaaaad indigestion.



Just finished my first and last bottle of Fighting Cock. That stuff was like gasoline.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Nov 18, 2010)

wild turkey rare breed


----------



## ribber (Nov 18, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> wild turkey and sprite,as good as it gets



i agree


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim beam red stag!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 18, 2010)

packrat said:


> Talking about cheap, in the 80's we'd buy Lem Motlow or Fightin' Cock. Don't even know if they still exist, I hope not.
> Them 2 will get you in trouble. I'm clear of the brown likker now. The stuff gives me baaaaaad indigestion.



Jack Daniels Distillery stopped producing Lem Motlow in the early to mid 90's I believe. I do believe Fightin' Cock is still produced but unsure where or why.....I'm sorta like PackRat, can't drink the brown stuff much atall.......not like when I was 20 something.........I stick to wine, clear stuff and an occasional beer. Unless it's my apple pie !!! but those ain't bourbons so never mind!!!!


----------



## grim (Nov 18, 2010)

Evan Williams Single Barrel over crushed ice

Its the same price as makers and a little better in my book.  But in a restaurant or a bar, I usually get makers since so few have teh single barrel.   Eagle Rare is a really nice bourbon for a slight price upgrade.  It used to be the same price as makers, but then too many folks "discovered" it and now its more.

For good stuff, Blanton, Bookers or Basil Hayden.  For tight times the Evan Williams 1783 is hard to beat for $11.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah,yeah i know they're not bourbon, but 1st choice is crown royal with sprite, on the rocks when out of sprite. 2nd is jack and sprite.


http://forum.gon.com/


stev said:


> I must admit im a recovering alcholic of 20 yrs now .And im better then i was .
> Condem me for that .so be it .




as stated earlier, stay strong. i don't know about the rest, but for me, i'm grateful that i haven't been bitten by that bug. i know when to say when, and don't have to have a drink every day. best of luck to you.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 18, 2010)

3rd, or 4th vote for Elijah Craig...buffalo trace is good but a little too sweet for me...straight sippin or on the rocks and all in moderation of course..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

See what yall done went and made me do!?!?!?!?!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

Blanton's.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> See what yall done went and made me do!?!?!?!?!



Drinking alone is the first sign of a developing problem. So when do you want us to come drink that for you? And where's the 40-year-old Scotch?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Drinking alone is the first sign of a developing problem. So when do you want us to come drink that for you? And where's the 40-year-old Scotch?



As ol George T. Says...... "when i drink alone, i prefer to be by myself".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> As ol George T. Says...... "when i drink alone, i prefer to be by myself".



I like to drink other people's likker while listening to George Thorogood. I'll start with one bourbon, one Scotch, and one beer, please.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I like to drink other people's likker while listening to George Thorogood. I'll start with one bourbon, one Scotch, and one beer, please.



I'd pour ya '3 fingers' anytime partnuh!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> See what yall done went and made me do!?!?!?!?!





That Makers would be much better surrounded by some pecans and a shell.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That Makers would be much better surrounded by some pecans and a shell.


Absolutely!!


----------



## packrat (Nov 18, 2010)

*Whew*



chainshaw said:


> Just finished my first and last bottle of Fighting Cock. That stuff was like gasoline.



That stuff is pushing the 103 Octane rating


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 18, 2010)

Woodford Reserve straight.

Or, better yet-

Jim Beam and Diet Coke...I'm not sure if it tastes really good, or if it's what many of my good college football memories are associated with....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 19, 2010)

I was surprised to read how much a part of the daily life and motivation whiskey played in Lewis and Clark expedition.  Drams "about 2.5 fingers" were a part of the daily rationing, and extra drams were given as rewards. Whiskey was one of the essentials on the packing list...


----------



## alphachief (Nov 19, 2010)

This kinda says it all...


----------



## Sixes (Nov 19, 2010)

Woodford Reserve is my favorite, but I'll also consume Maker's, Elijah Craig, Old Granddad 114, Beam 7 yr, WT101, and Buffalo Trace on occasion.


Buffalo Trace is really good, but I had to buy mine in Orange Beach Alabama cause I couldn't find it locally.


----------



## asc (Nov 21, 2010)

Beam for mixing, I've tried most all but really prefer Wild Turkey "Rare Breed" for sipping. It's barrel proof and around $40 for 750ml. I can only find it around the holidays so I learned to stock up.


----------



## justus3131 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have tried most, but choose Ezra Brooks now.  For a lost cost sour mash, it is hard to beat.


----------



## Dawgfan52 (Nov 26, 2010)

Buffalo Trace is available at the Beverage Superstore in Suwanee.


----------



## saltysenior (Nov 27, 2010)

paycheck==wild turkey

social security check==Kentucky gentleman


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 27, 2010)

Fightin cock, That brings back memories I can't remember.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 27, 2010)

I could go for a big shot in my coffee right about now. It's cold enough that coffee alone ain't keeping me warm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2010)

I hate getting up from breakfast and still being hungry.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 1, 2013)

I got my hands on some Old Rip Van Winkle 10 and 12 year.
Has anyone had it before?


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 1, 2013)

try the Evan Williams Bottled In Bond, 100 Proof and around $21 for a 1.75...very smooth flavor for the price...


----------



## garveywallbanger (Dec 1, 2013)

Makers...Beam...Evan... as long as its Kentucky Bourbon. I refuse to partake of that Tennessee junk.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 1, 2013)

Buffalo Trace is some mighty fine bourbon


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 1, 2013)

River Rambler said:


> I got my hands on some Old Rip Van Winkle 10 and 12 year.
> Has anyone had it before?


Yes and Yes. I love the 12 yr but its price has certainly gone up since the craze. It is probably the best bang for your buck. Which 10 year did you come across? 10/90 or 10/107? Both of very good but i love the 107-114 proof point so the 107 is my favorite of the two. 



bigkga69 said:


> try the Evan Williams Bottled In Bond, 100 Proof and around $21 for a 1.75...very smooth flavor for the price...


^^Shhhhhhh!!!    A very delicious pour.


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 1, 2013)

maker4life said:


> Woodford Reserve



This^


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tried some Eagle Rare a couple of weeks ago. Talk about smooth and warm.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 1, 2013)

jtexaslonestar said:


> ^^Shhhhhhh!!!    A very delicious pour.



  JW Dant BIB is another good one...this is the only one I can get on the island, I have to goto the mainland to get the Evan BIB...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Knob Creek is my favorite store bought(that I can afford).  I often times dream of making my own.  Don't have the "boys" to do it though!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 1, 2013)

Makers Mark.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 1, 2013)

Just had me a big slug of Beam 7-year while I'm smokin' a turkey. It's 5:00 somewhere!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 1, 2013)

NC, that's the best part of outdoor cooking.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 1, 2013)

yall are making me wanna fire up the smoker and twist the lid off a mason jar.


----------



## jim8377 (Dec 1, 2013)

My friend drank Evan Williams and he died. Just saying.........


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2013)

W. L. Wellers......


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 1, 2013)

jtexaslonestar said:


> Yes and Yes. I love the 12 yr but its price has certainly gone up since the craze. It is probably the best bang for your buck. Which 10 year did you come across? 10/90 or 10/107? Both of very good but i love the 107-114 proof point so the 107 is my favorite of the two.
> 
> 
> ^^Shhhhhhh!!!    A very delicious pour.



I have 2 bottles of the 10/107 proof and 1 of the 12. Given the global craze for American Bourbon, I think I'm going to just stash it away as an investment.


----------



## kc65 (Dec 1, 2013)

TJay said:


> If you ever get a chance to try Buffalo Trace it is excellent! Unfortunately it isn't available in Georgia. My stepson bought me some Jack Daniels Single Barrel (I know it's mash not bourbon) for fathers day and i'm still nursing it along, it's really good. Makers is good and I still like Jim Beam. Some ice and a splash of water and a good cigar and I'm good to go.


available here made by same distillery that makes pappy van winkle and that is some good stuff...


----------



## kc65 (Dec 1, 2013)

River Rambler said:


> I got my hands on some Old Rip Van Winkle 10 and 12 year.
> Has anyone had it before?


 was lucky enough to get 2 10 yr...you know the distillery had 25 cases go missing this year....only 8000 bottles distilled for 2013...


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 1, 2013)

Burbon is fine but in the winter  LAIRDS APPLE JACK    nothing like it  great in turkey gravy too


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bought me some Jim Beam Devils Cut recently. Not too bad. Not the best Ive had but not bad at all.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 1, 2013)

I have souvenir crock bottle of Michter's, still in the box, from one of the last batches from one of the times they were closing their distillery. I probably got it 25 to 30 years ago.  It probably aint worth nothin'. I guess I shoulda or still should go ahead and drink it.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 1, 2013)

kc65 said:


> was lucky enough to get 2 10 yr...you know the distillery had 25 cases go missing this year....only 8000 bottles distilled for 2013...



Yep. That's what I hear.
Sounds like a brilliant marketing ploy to me.

Paid $42 for the 10 year and $62 for the 12.
Selling online for over $400 and $600 respectively.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 1, 2013)

River Rambler said:


> I have 2 bottles of the 10/107 proof and 1 of the 12. Given the global craze for American Bourbon, I think I'm going to just stash it away as an investment.



That is the truth man. I have "sipped" on my 15 and 20 yo for the past 2 years. I just opened the 10/107 and it is must have a hole in it or something
A few years back I came upon two bottles of the 10/90 that were from the original distillery, so those are getting put away for another day. 
BTW, not bad pricing for those bottles you bought!


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 19, 2014)

Everybody seems to be digging up old threads lately, so it's my turn...

Picked up a bottle of Woodford Reserve on our cruise in June. Man! That is the good stuff!! Tween that and my Buffalo Trace, I think I'm good on the bourbon for a bit.


Still gotta try some Maker's Mark though.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't always drink bourbon but when I do I prefer dickel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2014)

Maker`s Mark, Woodford Reserve, and I prefer Maker`s 46. I need to try Knob Creek.


----------

